# Hey Hey Hey



## Im_Not_Leroy_Jenkins (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey guys. Kinda new here, really new. Just stopping to say hi. My name is Steve im only 16 but im very mature... sometimes.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Im_Not_Leroy_Jenkins said:


> ... im only 16 but im very mature...


You're 16 and you're mature? What kind of weird sh*t is that? 
Welcome Steve, who's Leroy Jenkins?


----------



## Im_Not_Leroy_Jenkins (Oct 17, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> You're 16 and you're mature? What kind of weird sh*t is that?
> Welcome Steve, who's Leroy Jenkins?



Who's Leroy Jenkins?!?! What kind of weird sh*t is that! haha I cant explain it... 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU_ <----- Leroy Jenkins


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome to the pond mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2009)

What is up with your siggy?


----------



## Im_Not_Leroy_Jenkins (Oct 17, 2009)

Just my IL-2 kill record.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2009)

Your siggy reads kinda creepy dude for an international forum. I suggest you change it please. Now.

And you gotta love Leeeeeeeeeroyyyyy Jjjjjjjjjjenkinnnnnnnnsssssss!!!!!!!!! Cut that bitch off. Next caller!


----------



## German Ace (Oct 17, 2009)

I knew it. This guy lives in the US.

Go figure.


Anyways.


Welcome.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Im_Not_Leroy_Jenkins said:


> Just my IL-2 kill record.



Leroy, I'd suggest you change your siggy. the worse thing in the world is to someone boast about an IL-2 record when they never flown in a military aircraft.

Another bit of advice - if you're as mature as you say your are you'll examine some of the membership here and under stand that there are some people here who been around the block several times and then some decades prior to your birth. Hope I've made myself clear.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2009)

German Ace said:


> I knew it. This guy lives in the US.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> ...



And this guy lives in the US as well. What's your point?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2009)

German Ace said:


> I knew it. This guy lives in the US.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> ...



WTF does that mean, Ace. Spit it out my man.


----------



## Im_Not_Leroy_Jenkins (Oct 17, 2009)

German Ace said:


> I knew it. This guy lives in the US.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> ...



Ouch Im hurt .. changed btw, not too sure if this is a good one kinda funny but could be taken in a bad way.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2009)

German Ace said:


> I knew it. This guy lives in the US.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> ...


What makes you say that?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm waiting. Spit it out Ace. Tell us how you really feel. You put your willy on the chopping block. Now tell us Americans why we shouldn't chop it off.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Ace, I hope you come up with a good answer, because things are about to get really weird if you don't explain yourself.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2009)

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## German Ace (Oct 17, 2009)

Americans can be weird sometimes. Need I say more?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2009)

German Ace said:


> Americans can be weird sometimes. Need I say more?


Yep we can be a bit weird - enjoy your trip into cyberspace and I really like your new siggy and avatar.

Ya know what - Germans can be really silly sometimes!

In 30 days you could come back and try it again.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow. Since when does America have a monopoly on youth.

You blew chunks on that one, Ace. Better luck next time with your stereotyping.

See ya in a month.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh... love your avatar. Appropriate in this case.


----------



## R Leonard (Oct 17, 2009)

Whew, I go listen to the Jeopardy music, come back and the axe has already fallen. And before I could make some snide comment about declarations of German Acedom in 2009.

Getting older and slower

Rich


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2009)

The axe is getting dull.

Better than being gored. Believe me. He got off easy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2009)

R Leonard said:


> Whew, I go listen to the Jeopardy music, come back and the axe has already fallen. And before I could make some snide comment about declarations of German Acedom in 2009.
> 
> Getting older and slower
> 
> Rich



We may be weird, but we could also be very efficient!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 17, 2009)

I miss all the blood letting.... LMAO Matt....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2009)

No My Lord. The blood letting is in your honor.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Now where the hell is Leroy?


----------



## R Leonard (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't see too many a goring
But around here
It is certainly never boring

Rich


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> The axe is getting dull.
> 
> Better than being gored. Believe me. He got off easy.


LMAO!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow some people crack me up with their ignorance! German Ace proved that it can be found all over the world.


----------



## Im_Not_Leroy_Jenkins (Oct 17, 2009)

Leroy is here and starting to lol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2009)

How about making some intelligent posts and quit spamming.


----------



## Im_Not_Leroy_Jenkins (Oct 17, 2009)

What you mean?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2009)

Make posts that contribute to the forum.


----------



## Im_Not_Leroy_Jenkins (Oct 17, 2009)

10-4


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2009)

...or roger. Over. And out.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2009)

Er...welcome....I think?


----------



## imalko (Oct 18, 2009)

Hm, now this is an introduction thread with an unexpected twist...
Anyway, welcome to the forum Leroy. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2009)

Certainly is. Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2009)

D*mn I _always_ miss all the fun! Not easy when you live in a padded room with only one small window!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

They let you have a window?!!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2009)

WE tell him its a window. Its actually a mouse-hole. 

Welcome, Leroy. As you can see, this is a somewhat serious forum with some joking. We welcome anyone that wants to contribute something no matter how insignificant but won't tolerate [email protected]


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup. Welcome aboard.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> D*mn I _always_ miss all the fun! Not easy when you live in a padded room with only one small window!



Try just living in a padded room.........


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2009)

Airframes said:


> They let you have a window?!!


*Ssshhhh* Terry, that's the little window you pass the food through...

But he seems to be quite happy with the explanation that it's a window with a cover to prevent the peasants from looking in...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah! Now I understand! Better not let it slip then, you know how upset he gets sometimes, especially when it's a full moon and his hair starts growing very quickly......


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2009)

Indeed!


----------



## Im_Not_Leroy_Jenkins (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you guys for having me join. I can see its a no B.S thing, with some joking, I do like that. Anyway thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2009)

Well enjoy the forums and have fun.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2009)

Get to it then Leroy!

....the forum awaits....


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Find a thread and contribute a little....or a lot.


----------

